# DitLoIDs 2



## robert@fm (Sep 27, 2013)

1=RtRTA
2=StEQ
3=SYaT
4=AtS
15=MoF


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2013)

1 Ring to Rule Them All


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 27, 2013)

1=DFtG! (sorry...) One down, four to go!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2013)

15 Minutes of Fame


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 27, 2013)

At this rate, I'll soon have to post another lot.


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 27, 2013)

2 = Sides to Every Question?


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 28, 2013)

Yep.  Still two to go...


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 29, 2013)

There's stll *3=SYaT* and *4=AtS* to go.  The second one is a slight verbal quibble. 

The Ditloid Droid (mentioned in another thread) can't solve any but the simplest ones, even with its requirement that common words such as "the" be spelled out in full, which makes the puzzle slightly easier.


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2013)

3 score years and  ten


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 29, 2013)

Yep.  One more left...


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 1, 2013)

OK, a clue: Think Hallowe'en.


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 8, 2013)

Really, I would have expected somebody to get "4=AtS" by now.  It's a slight verbal quibble, but I would have thought it fairly obvious, especially since that time of year is fast approaching... (and I don't mean Christmas either...)


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 21, 2013)

Still no answer?


----------



## Steff (Oct 21, 2013)

Nope can't fathom this remaining one robert


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 21, 2013)

It's another musical one, relating to All Hallow's Day (November 1st). Giving any more of a clue than that would give the game away.


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 31, 2013)

I would have thought somebody would have got it by now.  OK, the 4 is actually "For"; and given that tomorrow is November 1st, surely one of you can get it now.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 31, 2013)

For All the Saints?


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 31, 2013)

At last, we have a winner!


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 31, 2013)

Sorry, means nuttin' to me!


----------

